

Where Good Ideas Come From - spuz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NugRZGDbPFU&feature=player_embedded

======
devmonk
Thanks for sharing.

However, this presentation and book are only stating known facts. Of course
the evolution of good ideas often take time. Of course collaboration plays a
major part in the evolution of ideas. If the author makes money off of these
ideas, it is only because he has neatly packaged them.

RSA Animate could draw just about anything, and it would seem like a cool and
nifty idea:

<http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=RSA+Animate>

Including promoting anti-capitalist thought, which I don't agree with:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJGAs2KwoWk>

Also, at one point my manager tried to use an RSA Animate video to convince me
that I did not really need additional financial compensation (like raises,
bonuses) to boost my morale. Regardless of whether I'm motivated by raises and
bonuses, I want them, and the following neat RSA Animate video is not going to
change that:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkrKfOCvho>

All in all, I'm not impressed.

